
Google Glass Now Works With Actual Glasses - sethbannon
http://recode.net/2014/01/27/google-glass-now-works-with-actual-glasses/
======
alaskamiller
I took apart my Glass, added magnets, and have it attached to my eyeglass
frame. Thing with mounting this on to frames is that you actually spend a lot
of time micro-adjusting Google Glass.

This is all the real problem.

The real problem is just that Glass is boring. The UI is also really awkward.
Voice recognition is pretty decent but saying ok glass ten thousand times a
day is annoying.

Google still sucks at devices. Though they have the best VR compared to Siri.
God, does Apple suck at voice.

~~~
nicholassmith
"God, does Apple suck at voice."

I've found Siri getting better recently, for my reasonably strong Northern
England accent. Significantly fewer misses than a year ago at least.

~~~
k-mcgrady
It's pretty accurate for me too with my northern Irish accent. There are only
a couple of words it has trouble with (the most common being 'hour' which is
annoying when setting timers) and I just adjust my pronunciation slightly when
using those words with Siri.

~~~
nicholassmith
I've found that if I don't change my pronunciation but correct the word when
it's underlined blue it gets more accurate, I'd assume Apple does a certain
amount of training based on it, but I think most people aren't willing to
train it too much.

I like using it when I'm cooking though, so it gets a lot of "Add a timer for
25 minutes" "Remind me I need more tomatoes tomorrow" and so on.

------
tlrobinson
And it still looks like a Segway for your face.

~~~
eco
I think they need to move the majority of components to the neck like LG does
with their bluetooth headset[1]. The less bulky and attention grabbing the
better it will be when they launch for mainstream users that just wants them
for their utility (early adopters may prefer them as they are now for
conspicuous consumption reasons however). A second benefit is that Glass
apparently has abysmal battery life. Bringing them down to the neck would
allow for a much larger battery.

1\. [http://www.amazon.com/LG-Wireless-Bluetooth-Stereo-
Headset/d...](http://www.amazon.com/LG-Wireless-Bluetooth-Stereo-
Headset/dp/B0052YFYFK)

~~~
tlrobinson
I would probably be ok with slightly bulky frames as long as it looked fairly
symmetrical. My current frames are 3/8" tall and 3/16" thick on the sides, and
I think it could go up to 1/2" x 1/4" without looking strange. Put the battery
on one side, the electronics on the other. The only remaining problem is
integrating the optics directly into the lens.

------
panacea
Wouldn't putting, even a fake copy of glass on the other side to make it look
symmetric, be more aesthetically acceptable?

~~~
hornetblack
A battery pack maybe. But then you would either have to hide a cable in the
bridge (An vital area for frames) or have a gaudy cable around the back of
your head.

~~~
SimHacker
Rainbow cable FTW! [https://www.modmypi.com/image/cache/data/GPIO/ribbon-
cables/...](https://www.modmypi.com/image/cache/data/GPIO/ribbon-
cables/raspberry-pi-gpio-cable-rainbow-800x800.JPG)

------
nicholassmith
One of the things they mention is you get to choose the frames, then mount the
Glass on to them, but you can't remove the Glass and use them as normal
frames. So the usefulness of the glasses themselves are heavily reduced, as
you'll inevitably have situations where you can't wear Glass so you need
another frame to swap for. Can't say I'm overly impressed with the idea.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "One of the things they mention is you get to choose the frames, then mount
the Glass on to them, but you can't remove the Glass and use them as normal
frames."

Why can't you remove it again? I read on another site that it was simply held
in place by one screw (which you put in yourself after you get the frames
home). If it's a screw I would think you could just unswear it again.

~~~
travisp
He means that you can't just easily remove Glass when you are doing things
like entering public restrooms or a movie theater. Sure, you could bring along
the special screwdriver and sit their unscrewing it, but I don't think that's
practical in most situations you might want to remove Glass from your head.

You can remove your glasses, but many of us who wear glasses can't easily get
by without them. So, that if we really want to wear Glass in public attached
to our glasses, we have to bring two pairs of glasses with us everywhere.

~~~
tostitos1979
#FAIL. I am in the explorer program and was initially excited to see these
frames. The few times I've taken Glass outside, I try not to behave like a
glasshole (I remove it before going to a public restroom, in
restaurant/theatres, etc.). My prescription is pretty high so I cannot
function without specs. How could they make such a bad product design
decision?

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> How could they make such a bad product design decision?

Maybe they made the decision so you can't take them off. If people realise
they can't ask you to take them off or you won't be able to see, they may not
say anything and it will normalise the use of Glass in situations people are
currently uncomfortable with it.

------
mjcohen
I wear regular glasses and use sunglasses that cost less than $5 US that slide
between my glasses and my face:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00012K3N6/](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00012K3N6/)

I think these would work with Glass.

------
spiderbro
Just wait until this technology can be embedded in contact lenses for the real
controversy

~~~
glitchdout
You mean Sight? [https://vimeo.com/46304267](https://vimeo.com/46304267)

(I have no doubt that one day the real product will be named exactly that.)

------
drpgq
How hard is it to get Glass right now?

~~~
eitally
Still hard, unless you know someone. One of the reasons it's hard is that
invitations aren't transferable. I have one, but am unwilling to spend $1500
for something that will probably just be a novelty (especially when a Recon
Jet would make a lot more practical sense for my needs), so the invitation
will go unfilled.

~~~
dag11
Actually, you can give the invitation code (as long as you haven't clicked on
it in the email) to anyone else and they can use it.

